# la_machy..



## bondia

.. un año más, Marie.
Un abrazo enorme, y hasta pronto


----------



## la_machy

Bondia, querida, muchas gracias por tu felicitación. Y sí, gracias a Dios, un año más .

Un abrazo va de vuelta.


Marie


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Ah, pos sí! Hace 3 días.

¡Arriba'l norte, 'í 'eñor!

Un beso respetuoso.


----------



## Vampiro

Marie:
Aunque tarde, un gran beso, manos bellas.
Feliz cumple.
_


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Marie!

Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## la_machy

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Ah, pos sí! Hace 3 días.
> 
> ¡Arriba'l norte, 'í 'eñor!
> 
> Un beso respetuoso.





Vampiro said:


> Marie:
> Aunque tarde, un gran beso, manos bellas.
> Feliz cumple.
> _





JeSuisSnob said:


> ¡Feliz cumpleaños, Marie!
> 
> Un abrazo fuerte.



Gracias por sus felicitaciones y su presencia.
Besos y abrazos de regreso para ustedes .

Marie


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y dónde he estado yo, que no me di cuenta? Achácalo a mis años, a mi Alzheimer, a que parece que cada vez estoy leyendo peor y entendiendo menos, a lo que quieras; pero igual es imperdonable.

Recibe mi incondicional cariño...


----------



## la_machy

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Y dónde he estado yo, que no me di cuenta? Achácalo a mis años, a mi Alzheimer, a que parece que cada vez estoy leyendo peor y entendiendo menos, a lo que quieras; pero igual es imperdonable.
> 
> Recibe mi incondicional cariño...



No te preocupes, querido Oldy, en el momento que lleguen, tus palabras son bienvenidas . Gracias por venir.

Recibe también mi cariño,

Marie


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Otro que llega tarde, Marie. I'm very sorry. Verás, no había manera de conseguir un taxi, ni un bus siquiera, así que tuve que venir caminando. Te prometo que no volverá a pasar. Palabra. Saluditos


----------



## la_machy

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Otro que llega tarde, Marie. I'm very sorry. Verás, no había manera de conseguir un taxi, ni un bus siquiera, así que tuve que venir caminando. Te prometo que no volverá a pasar. Palabra. Saluditos


Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena (creo que así se dice jejeje). Gracias por venir, Adolfo. Siempre es un gusto tu presencia.

Y ya que amanecí con un  poco de hambre, comparto este desayuno delicioso para todos...

Un abrazo,

Marie.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pero todo eso no te lo vas comer sola, espero, porque vas a salir rodando... ¡Manda algo para aquí, que yo te "ayudo"!


----------



## la_machy

Por supuesto que sola no, Adolfo...dije que era para todos . Así que va para allá una generosa porción.


----------



## juandiego

Muchas gracias por tu participación en los foros, La_Machy.
Un saludo cariñoso y que nos sigamos viendo por aquí.


----------



## la_machy

juandiego said:


> Muchas gracias por tu participación en los foros, La_Machy.
> Un saludo cariñoso y que nos sigamos viendo por aquí.


Gracias a ti, Juandiego. 
Un abrazo.

M.


----------

